# dual boot windows



## dubrulle (1 Septembre 2017)

bonjour.
novice en mac, j'ai la dernière version sierra, j'ai crée un bootcamp en suivant la procédure sur le site apple, j'ai bien l'icône bootcamp sur le bureau, quand on clique dessus, il est vide, ma clé usb préparée avec l'assistant a l'air d'être bonne, partition crée sur le disque dur principal ssd, mais au démarrage, aucun choix de boot pour installer windows 10, même en appuyant sur la touche alt, suis bloqué pour cette installation et demande de l'aide.
merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2017)

Quel est ton matériel, modèle, taille écran, année, version de macOS en cours, parce que là sans informations, on ne va pas aller bien loin.

Sinon, par défaut, il faut une version de Windows, soit un DVD, soit un fichier .iso _(qui ne fonctionne qu'avec les derniers Mac récents)_ pour que l'installeur de Windows démarre depuis l'interface de Boot Camp.


----------



## dubrulle (1 Septembre 2017)

merci pour la réponse, je précise version hackintosh achetée d'occasion, fonction sous le dernier sierra, 2 disques dur ssd, processeur intel I5, 8 GO ram ddr4, j'ai suivi les instructions dans l'utilitaire bootcamp, clé usb formatée, tout s'est installée dessus, image iso windows 10 trouvée, icône bootcamp sur le bureau vide, on le voit aussi dans le finder, mais lors du redémarrage, rien ne se passe, pas de boot proposé pour installer windows, j'ai beau appuyé sur alt, rien ne passe.


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2017)

dubrulle a dit:


> je précise version *hackintosh* achetée d'occasion


Ben un hackintosh c'est avec du matériel de PC, donc il est complément inutile d'utiliser Boot Camp. Tu cherches à faire quoi ?

Donc je me répète, tu as quoi exactement...


> Quel est ton matériel, modèle, taille écran, année, version de macOS en cours, parce que là sans informations, on ne va pas aller bien loin.


----------



## dubrulle (1 Septembre 2017)

ma version d'os sierra 10.25... la dernière puisque la maj s'est bien déroulée prouve que j'ai toutes les fonctions d'une vers ion qui est installée sur un mac original, l'assistant bootcamp fonctionne parfaitement, c'est pas la dessus qu'il faut regarder, surtout que je pense que la personne qui me l'a vendue d'occasion avait déjà me semblet-il installer un dualboot sur d'autres pc conçus de la même façon, je demande seulement pourquoi à la fin de la procédure, lors du premier démarrage après avoir fini la config sur clé usb, le partionnement sur le disque principal et l'iso windows trouvée avec l'utilitaire bootcamp, je n'ai pas l'écran de démarrage pour que windows s'installe


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2017)

Petit dialogue de sourd. 

En faisant un clic sur /A propos de ce Mac, il y a quoi de mentionner ? Une copie d'écran de la fenêtre selon les indications Apple, en utilisant les touches *shift+cmd+4* serait la bienvenue... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201361 ...pour insérer ton image, dans ta réponse, un clic sur *Transférer un fichier*, tu sélectionnes ton image, puis miniature et tu valides ta réponse.


----------



## dubrulle (2 Septembre 2017)




----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2017)

C'est bien un *hackintosh* monté de toutes pièces, c'est joli, mais pas besoin de Boot Camp. Mais là je vais laisser la main aux bidouilleurs en hackintosh qui te proposeront de créer un boot de démarrage, une partition spécifique pour que tu installes une version de Windows 10.

Définition de hackintosh... https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackintosh


----------



## dubrulle (2 Septembre 2017)

merci pour ta réponse, attends donc celle des spécialistes hackintosh, je peux donc suppprimer ma partition bootcamp, car j'ai l'impression que c'est moins rapide depuis qu'elle a été crée?


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2017)

Tu relances Boot Camp et si tu n'as pas bidouillé avec Utilitaire de disque, Boot Camp proposera une option pour effacer cette partition, après ce sera tout bon.


----------



## dubrulle (4 Septembre 2017)

merci pour la réponse, à priori on a pas besoin de bootcamp pour un dualboot sur hackintosh.


----------



## Locke (4 Septembre 2017)

dubrulle a dit:


> merci pour la réponse, à priori on a pas besoin de bootcamp pour un dualboot sur hackintosh.


Un hackintosh c'est... https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackintosh ...donc un montage avec du matériel PC. Le mieux que tu aurais à faire et vu la place du boitier est d'installer un autre disque dur qui sera dédié pour Windows, Linux ou autre OS.


----------



## dubrulle (5 Septembre 2017)

j'ai un second disque dur ssd, mais le processus sera le même, ça restera du dualboot avec ou sans bootcamp, je me tâte pour faire un virtualbox, c'est beaucoup + simple.


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2017)

dubrulle a dit:


> j'ai un second disque dur ssd, mais le processus sera le même, ça restera du dualboot avec ou sans bootcamp, je me tâte pour faire un virtualbox, c'est beaucoup + simple.


C'est un non-sens, tu as un PC transformé en hackintosh et tu voudrais faire de la virtualisation qui ne te fera pas profiter de la mémoire totale, ni de la carte graphique ? Quelque soit le logiciel utilisé, en virtualisation il faudra partager la mémoire et tu auras une émulation d'une carte graphique.


----------



## dubrulle (7 Septembre 2017)

oui, je sais mais c'est  une seconde session utilisateur pour ma femme qui ne se fait pas au mac, je trouvais ça + simple, et si j'ai bien compris, ces inconvénients se produiront que quand elle lancera la console virtuelle, donc ça me gênera pas quand je serais sur ma session mac!


----------



## Locke (7 Septembre 2017)

Vu comme ça, c'est une chose, mais autant acheté un PC portable à ta femme, tu n'auras aucun problème et surtout de dual boot qui peut poser problème.


----------

